# No sound after Windows XP update -15/07/2008



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,

after our grandson updated our Windows XP we've been unable to hear any sound from our PC.

I've followed the "Basic Troubleshooting of Sound Problems" to the end of step 5, but I'm afraid that I got confused at stage 6. How do I install a chipset driver?

We have:

Compaq Presario 5711EA
Windows XP Service Pack 2
ESS Allegrao PCI Audio (WDM)

I don't have a CD for the sound driver as the PC was preconfigured when we bought it, and the ESS Technology web site doen't offer any concessions to a novice.

Please could anyone offer any advice on what to do next. If possible could your answer be tailored to a novice as I'm afraid that neither of us are very technical literate.

Many thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

I can't find Presario 5711EA when searching internet.

The easiest solution would be to revert the system to how it was before the updates were installed.

To do that:
Click Start >> All Programs >> Accessories >> System tools >> System restore.
Select "Restore my computer to an earlier time" and click Next. Follow the guide and choose a date close to, but before the updates were installed.


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry, I should have types Presario 5117EA.

I'll try as you suggested


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

I selected a date before the update and the PC restarted. 

The System Restore said "Cannot complete restoration. The system has not changed".

Is there an alternative method or would this be a good time to go back to the the 'Basic Troubleshooting', to the beginning of stage 6?

Best regards


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

I had this happen once before a while back...tried deleting drivers and reinstalling...no go...then I experimented and installed a codec pac and that solved the issue...the one I used was the Klite codec pac (google it) and have since found that enabling the ffdshow option hoses Nero when transcoding movies, so I now install the codecs and uncheck the ffdshow option and things are grand...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, more troubleshooting...

There's not many drivers available for your computer at HP (for example no chipset driver): http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=93057&lang=en

See if there are further updates at Microsoft (click Windows update in the Start menu). 

If you continue to have problems:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press the "Report" menu - then "Quick report - All pages > Plain text. 
Save the report. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

eneles,

there are no windows updates available.

I've run the Everest program as requested and I've attached a copy of the report.

Regards.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.esstech.com/techsupp/drivers.shtm

I believe the driver you need is the WDM1167.

Note: Windows XP should have built-in support.


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

I've downloaded the driver file: ES1988_XP1167_Sign_571437.zip and run the Setup.exe within it. The PC then automatically restarts.

Windows Media player reports the following message:" Windows MEdia Player cannot play the file as there may be a problem with your sound device. There might not be a sound device installed on your computer, it might be in use by another program, or it might not be functioning properly."


Winamp reports: "Error code:2
Windows error message:
"a device ID has been used that is out of range for your system"

Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2008)

First try to check from the recovery manager if the audio conexent driver is there in the recovery manager, if it is there is any driver for audio.....


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Can you hear sounds from the PC?
Have you adjusted the sound properties in Control Panel?


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

One of the other threads suggested downloading a VLC player. I've done this. The file appears to play normally but there's no sound.

I can't adjust the sound properties in the control panel because it's all greyed out (see attached screenshot).

Regards.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Try this download.......
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/XP_Codec_Pack.htm


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

I've run the codec detective, and the attached screenshot shows the result.

what should I do now?

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If there are no sounds at all - then codecs won't help.


Make sure the audio service has been started by Windows:

Click *Start* > *Run* > type *services.msc* - then click OK.
In the new window - Scroll down to *"Windows Audio"*, right-click on it and select *Properties*.
Another new window - set the startup type to *Automatic*, click *Apply* and then click *Start*.

This driver should work: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=93057&os=181&lang=en


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

eneles,

the Services property is already set to automatic and Start is greayed out.

I've loaded the driver and restart the PC. There's no apparent change.

LVC runs as before, without hearing sound and Winamp and Media Player report the same error messages as before.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try a system restore point from a couple of months ago.


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

eneles,

I selected the earliest system restore point available: 5 May 2008. The restore program ran and restrted the PC. When the PC started it said that System Restore said "Could not be completed. The system has not changed".

any thoughts?

I'm told that we have a Windows XP CD, although it may take a while to locate. Could there be anything on this CD to help?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Try running System Restore in Safe Mode.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Perhaps a good idea if we could see what updates were installed:

Click Start >> Control Panel >> Add or remove programs. Tick the "Show updates" box at the top of the window.

Please post a screenshot with the 15/7 updates visible.

How to post a screenshot.


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

OK.

I ran System Restore in Safe Mode. Restore reported the same message as before: "No changes have been made to your computer".

Just for completion I ran VLC and Winamp with the same results as before.

I've attached a screenshot of the Control Panel. The Windows XP update was loaded on June 27; July 15 was when we noticed the lack of sound.

If the screenshot has shown everything that you need please let me know and I'll create another image.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry, but I can't read the KB numbers. Try saving the screenshot as bitmap (BMP) instead.


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

OK, try this bitmap


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Perfect - thanks. (I recompressed it with Photoshop to reduce load time. The jpeg compression in Paint is horrible)

Now I'll check if there are any known issues with those updates...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

From what I find, two updates (KB941644 and KB951698) could affect the sound, but they were installed before June 27.

But, try removing all XP updates installed after June 21.


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

eneles said:


> From what I find, two updates (KB941644 and KB951698) could affect the sound, but they were installed before June 27.
> 
> But, try removing all XP updates installed after June 21.


What's the safest method for doing that?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I believe the only way is in Control panel.
If you feel it would make the computer vulnerable - disconnect the computer from the modem/router and remove one update. Then reboot and see if the sound comes back. Repeat this for all the "post-21/6 updates".


----------



## mrfibuli (Jul 15, 2008)

I've removed the XP updates as requested, as shown in the attached file.

There's no sound from LVC or Winamp.

The Audio control panel is still greyed out.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have any other programs been installed?
What does your anti-virus program say when you run a full scan?

See if you can create recovery discs - please read step 1 here: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=93057&os=228&lang=en


----------

